# Regulations and Laws For Screen printing business?



## admedia (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello,

I was not able to find much on this topic while searching on google and on this forum so hopefully someone can chime in. Is there any good resource that explains some of the most prevelant laws to an actual screen print shop? I just hired a new employee and he was telling me about some things I need to get changed around my shop due to OSHA laws.

He mentioned the following:

- all my screen cleaning chemicals we have laying around the washout tank have to be stored in cabinets and away from sight. They also need to have labels saying warning with a skull or something on them to show that they are poisonous.

- screen printers need to wear breathing masks at all times ( basically he said I should require it or else it would be on me if they develop cancer or what not from the plastisol)

- need anti slip matts around the washout booth

- need guard posts around the auto presses, we just have the cables now but now the actual frames that block access

etc etc.

Is there a resource where I can find all these laws specific to screen printing and see if hes correct? We all think its a bit overkill but don't want to get in trouble either. What are some things you guys inforce for your own saftey as a business from getting sued by an employee? 

Do all of your printers wear breathing masks? What if they dont want to, which is the case with me. I do have some but none of the guys want to wear it who actually screen print and could care less about the plastisol and last thing i want to do is get them mad at me for making them wear it.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

First thing, If I had a new employee threatening to sue me for getting cancer from plastisol, which there are no documented cases of to this date, I would weed that punk out of the system, the first chance I get. And make the little whiner wear a mask, full time, and put him in charge of pulling and cleaning the mats on a regular basis.(the ones he insisted you get) For chemicals, I've only been required to keep the very flammable stuff in a fire safe. Asin something that say, and arosol can of screen opener or tac, so if it got hot enough to explode, it won't blow the doors off, and kill an unexpecting fire fighter..... and to keep the chemical data sheets where every one can easily find. There are plenty of safe, green, screen cleaning chemicals that work good, no reason to have dangerous ones around employees like this one. In California, There is no law that says you have to have a guard rail all the way around an auto. I do recommend one in front of the load/unload stations. good ventilation is more important than masks. I'm use to employee begging to sign a waiver to avoid masks, than wanting to wear one


----------



## admedia (Mar 23, 2015)

Printor said:


> First thing, If I had a new employee threatening to sue me for getting cancer from plastisol, which there are no documented cases of to this date, I would weed that punk out of the system, the first chance I get. And make the little whiner wear a mask, full time, and put him in charge of pulling and cleaning the mats on a regular basis.(the ones he insisted you get) For chemicals, I've only been required to keep the very flammable stuff in a fire safe. Asin something that say, and arosol can of screen opener or tac, so if it got hot enough to explode, it won't blow the doors off, and kill an unexpecting fire fighter..... and to keep the chemical data sheets where every one can easily find. There are plenty of safe, green, screen cleaning chemicals that work good, no reason to have dangerous ones around employees like this one. In California, There is no law that says you have to have a guard rail all the way around an auto. I do recommend one in front of the load/unload stations. good ventilation is more important than masks. I'm use to employee begging to sign a waiver to avoid masks, than wanting to wear one


Thanks for the response! So you have your employees sign a waiver if they want to avoid it? Do you mind uploading it so I can take a look at how one looks like? I would like to give them a similiar one just so at least they understand the risks and that I cannot be liable. Just want to be extra safe that is all.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd let the employee go and find someone willing to work instead of whine. There are very few chemicals in a print shop that are hazardous other than flammable and those keep in one of those yellow fire resistant cabinets.
I've never heard of anyone getting any sickness from plastisol, especially with good ventilation.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

We use an employee handbook that must be signed and a copy turned in within the first week of work. It has a large section on safety. It has things in it about how to lift boxes all the way to all the chemical info about all the chemicals in house, and everything in between It says in the handbook that everyone must wear gloves, mask, and safety goggles when using any of the chemicals. They are available, but hardly ever used. Once they sign the handbook I look at it as signing a waiver. The employee was warned and informed. If they choose not to follow those guidelines that would be on them.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Dump him asap. He could end up being a problem down the line.

Having said that, you should look into your local laws, regarding health and safety and chemical handling and storage.

Most importantly make sure your employers insurance covers you for any liability down the line for health related issues with your employees ( in the UK we have to have a minimum of £5 million employers liability insurance and are liable to £2500 fine per day we are uninsured).


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Using an employee handbook for things like work times, breaks, and the like are great. If you put in the requirement for safety equipment and an employee gets hurt from not following the procedures, the company is considered negligent and can be sued. The employee signing the handbook is not a waiver. It's the company's responsibility to make sure all safety procedures are followed all the time. The employee will always win in this case.


----------



## APlusDesignsInc (Jan 27, 2016)

I did not know that. I guess I should be more strict.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

admedia said:


> Thanks for the response! So you have your employees sign a waiver if they want to avoid it? Do you mind uploading it so I can take a look at how one looks like? I would like to give them a similiar one just so at least they understand the risks and that I cannot be liable. Just want to be extra safe that is all.


I don't currently have an employee hand book because we started our own shop and my wife and kids an I are still keeping up, so no whiny employees. When I was a production manager, I did the hand book thing. In the end, It all comes down to workers Comp. Insure. and your
Biz. insurance. As long as you stay legal, as in, within the coverage of you policy, like, no harassment or abuse, you should be cool. follow state and OSHA rules. Any lawsuits will be injury related. even with chemicals it will be something like screen opener in the eyes and they will be on Workers Comp. 25 years in the Biz. and I have never heard of an employee proving they got cancer from a printshop they worked at. It would show up 30-40 years later, not after working there for months. I would clip that employee and blackball him in my area. It's obvious he's lookin for a way to get workers comp. Screen printers know there's chemicals around. Mechanics know gasoline and carbon monoxide is bad for you. Coal miners know
coal dust is bad. Cops know they might get shot. Find employees that LIKE printing, and let the lawsuit hunters work at Micky D's.


----------

